# UVB Reptile Bulb in a Planted Tank ? Can it work ?



## spinxarelli (Feb 24, 2006)

Just bought myself two turtles, one which is a Map Turtle, is known to spend a lot of time basking therefore I've been advised several times that this turtle needs a decent amount of UV-B Lighting. So I went out and got a 100 watt Mercury-Vapor UVB reptile bulb to mount in one SMALL corner area of the tank (54gal) as a spot light basking area. That being said ... if I mount a PC or MH lighting as well, can I maintain plants in the turtle tank without the Reptile UVB bulb being harmful to the plants ?


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

They will grow just fine.

I have 3 x 40 gallon turtle tanks with 2 UVB and 2 6500K over each tank. Mine are all fluorescent. My floating plants grow just fine.

If you try to scape it with plants, it won't work. The turtles will tear up any plants you put in there. I tried to put some java moss, java ferns, and Anubis on some driftwood. They tried to eat this. When they found out it didn't taste good, they shredded it. Now I just keep floating plants in there that they will eat on and replace them when they're gone. Anachris, Hornwort, Duckweed, Cabomba, etc. I have a Texas Map Turtle, Yellow-Belly Slider, and Southern Painted Turtle. The Map is the easiest on the plants, but he still eats them.

Good luck,
Brian


----------



## Stina (Aug 16, 2007)

ditto, a map will eat or destroy any plant you put in there. You could try putting duckweed in there...in the least it will give him something tasty and cheap to munch on...and its possible that he won't keep up with its growth, especially if he's still small.

If you are interested there is a GREAT turtle forum at www.turtletimes.com/forums. VERY knowledgeable and VERY friendly people there...really a great online community. You would not regret joining!


----------

